# Detailing News- Treesap Removal from Morethanpolish



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Struggling with tree sap ? then check this out from morethanpolish/raceglazer

Then this is the ideal, made for the job product. Fresh in stock on 8 August, 500ml at £12.99 safely removes sap off all surfaces.

https://morethanpolish.com/?s=tree+sap


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Washed mine yesterday only came in for a coffee and pop master car was covered in the stuff when I went back out.


----------

